# Roseville Farmers Market with Kitties Looking for a Home



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

All, 
Come along as we visit the Farmers Market in Roseville, Ca.
What a swell Farmers Market!! Check out all the yummy offerings
From Ca farms & see the sweet kitties needing a home.
Farm to Fork for sure !!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7awVHNX-sNPxt7FsV1QS5w

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------



## dangeun (Feb 2, 2020)

Interesting adventure! I hope you'll find a new home for the kitties and rescue some more along the way. You've got a really nice RV, I'm wishing you more adventure and continue sharing your experiences to us.


----------

